# ODW-Tour vom 1.Mai - Feedback



## comand (25. Mai 2001)

Gude Jungs (Mädchen  ) !!!

War gestern mal echt eine gelungene Aktion. Die harmonie hat auf jeden fall gestimmt, obwohl wir uns untereinander kaum gekannt haben. Wenn man bedenkt das die Gruppe ja nicht all zu klein war, hat das gestern richtig gut geklappt. Ich würde sagen das wir das auf jeden Fall wiederholen sollten. Ich werde mich mit GTPirate mal zusammensetzen und ein nettes Tourchen organisieren. Das Datum werden wir demnächst bekanntgeben. 
Wäre doch viel zu schade wenn wir das nicht öfter machen könnten. 
Hoffe ihr habt alle keine Beschwerden von gestern....

Also haltet die Ohren steif..
.. und wir sehen uns das nächste Mal!!!

Cu comand 

ps schaut mal auf meine hp! sind schon die bilder von der tour drauf. die Qualität ist leider nicht soooo gut.


----------



## Andreas (25. Mai 2001)

Also ich fand die Tour gestern aus Klasse, wenn da nur nicht die Hitze gewesen wäre *schwitz*

Auch auf meiner HP werden demnächst Bilder zu sehen sein.

Grüße an die Beinharten (schaut bald mal wieder vorbei  ) und an unseren Tourguide Gerald, der uns schöne Trails bescherte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (25. Mai 2001)

Hi, ihr Einheimischen 
war wirklich eine gelungene Aktion, hat ordentlich Spass gemacht mit euch    . Das Eis in Bensheim war übrigens super. Die Einladung, einmal unser Land zu besuchen steht, ihr müsst nur mal kräftig trommeln   . Nochmals Dank an die Spurenleser für die gute Führung  .

bis demnächst
Gruss S i g i


----------



## Gerald (25. Mai 2001)

Ja, hat wirklich ganz gut geklappt und es gab keine Ausfälle, auch die radfahrenden Kollegen, die nacher noch bei mir beim grillen waren, haben nur isotonisch-mineralische Fitnessgetränke zu sich genommen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was mich noch gewundert hat? Warum musste ich als "Tourenguide" immer hinterher fahren? Auf der anderen Seite: Wer hat schon Gelegenheit 14 Leute über ca 50 km und 1000 HM vor sich her jagen zu dürfen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier nochmal die Bensheimer Fraktion

Andreas  ( Ich bin mehr ein Wintermensch)
Peter  (Warum kann ich die Bank nicht mitnehmen?)
Horst (auch Jan U. ist schon vorzeitig ausgestiegen)
Gerald ( Windschatten gibt es halt nur hinten)

Aus Rödermark:

Andreas (Das Verhältnis fahren zu Pausen muß geändert werden)
Michael (W A S S E R  !!!! )

Gerald         ............Ex Tourenguide


P.S.  Der Bulle ist nicht mehr zuim Zuge gekommen (hab beim Bauern nachgefragt)

P.P.S.  an Command: gibst du auch noch die Adresse der HP bekannt?


----------



## comand (26. Mai 2001)

...das passiert mir immer wieder ....naja hier ist sie:
www.comand-online.de
da müßt ihr dann in den bereich: sport, dann forum und dann Bikertreffen. 
freu mich schon aufs nächste mal.... 

ps nicht auf tippfehler achten  hab es ein wenig unter zeitdruck schreiben müssen und auch im moment wenig zeit nochmal genauer nachzusehen.


----------



## Andreas (28. Mai 2001)

... immer noch keine Bilder von der Tour, aber das Hoehenprofil der 1000 HM habe ich auf meine Page kopiert:

http://[email protected] 

(allerdings ab unserem Startpunkt Bensheim-Fehlheim)

Odenwald/Bergstrasse - 3 Burgen anklicken


----------



## Gerald (29. Mai 2001)

> _Andreas schrieb:_
> *... immer noch keine Bilder von der Tour, aber das Hoehenprofil der 1000 HM habe ich auf meine Page kopiert:
> 
> 
> ...



Bilder kommen dieses Jahrhundert noch, mir fehlt noch "Equipment" damit ich die auf den PC bekomme.

Wenn man sich die relativen HM wegdenkt, sieht das Höhnenprofil für Odenwald richtig spektakulär aus.

Zu den fehlendenn Markierungen:

* Die 1. Spitze war dort wo der Bulle ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (wie immer du das MTB technisch formulierst)
* Die 2. Spitze die Quelle in Ober-Hambach
* Die 3. Spitze muß ich nachschauen

Schreibe in der Überschrift AlsBACH statt AlsFELD.

Gerald


----------



## Gerald (31. Mai 2001)

Anwesendheitsliste: Wir waren dabei.

Gerald



..... da fehlt doch einer


----------



## Gerald (31. Mai 2001)

Ach ja, der Michael


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2001)

Hallo Gerald,

stell doch die Bilder bitte in die Galerie.
Dort kann man auch einen Kommentar hinzufuegen.


MTB Galerie


----------



## comand (31. Mai 2001)

Das sind doch mal echt gute fotos die hier jetzt zu sehen sind. ich hoffe da bekommt noch so manch ein anderer biker lust das nächste mal mitzufahren. 
was hält ihr eigentlich vom 24.6. als nächsten termin für den nächsten BIKERTREFF.
meldet euch doch einfach...... könnt mir auch kurz ne mail schreiben ob das ok ist oder nicht:
[email protected] 

also würde mich über rückmeldung freuen...
cu comand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeHejner (3. Juni 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich ja großer Beführworter dieser Tour war, habe ich mich trotzdem unetnschuldigt nicht blicken lassen. Dies war allerdings keine böse Absicht, denn ich habe es einfach verpeilt (hatte ziemlich viel um die Ohren in den letzten Tagen und Wochen), naja und jetzt wo ich das Feedback und so lese, bin ich grad verdammt sauer auf mich selbst :-(((

Wollte mich noch mal entschuldigen, normalerweise ist das nicht meine Art, sich einfach so aus der Affaire zu ziehen... Tut mir leid!

Leider werde ich vor dem 11. Juli auch keine Tour mehr fahren können, da bei mir mündliche Diplomsprüfung und noch andere Termine anstehen, hoffe ich bin danach noch einigermaßen Fit und kann mit euch mithalten...

Gruß
DeHejner


----------



## Andreas (4. Juni 2001)

Hi DeHejner,

hatte mich auch gefragt wieso Du nicht mitgekommen bist.  Schade, aber der Sommer ist ja auch nach Deiner Diplomprüfung noch nicht zu Ende. 

Weitere Bilder von Geralds Digitalkamera stehen jetzt unter:

[email protected]


----------

